# sauger tips



## Tyler1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Can someone help me out is when to start thinking about sauger meaning the time of year to fish for them. I just started to fish for them this year around april and i loved it. should i start think about going now or towards november.
Can someone help me on bait selection using artifiical. help would be appreciated,


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Are you talking Ohio River? If fishing from the piers the water is too low right now. You cant go wrong with jig/curly tail, minnow on the bottom, blade baits/ spoons, or stick baits.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have only fished for Sauger one time(mainly Saugeye here in central) but I couldnt keep them off the hook with a 3" chartruesse twistertail and a 1/8oz jighead, we fished in early May but the cooler months are best from what I have read.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I love fishing for sauger in nov. dec. jan. feb. the colder the better


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've done pretty well with vibee's and yellow jigs

vibees colors

white/silver

blue/silver

yellow

all other colors haven't produced nearly as well as those listed.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I have a question. I have caught quite a few sauger in Little Miami River (tribute of the Ohio River) during the summer. Can I still catch them in the LMR during the winter or do I need to head down to the Mighty Ohio?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

yes
go above loveland to where the resident fish are, the lower river fish tend to go right back to the big water
dont fish really deep 4-8ft is prime 
expect lower numbers but a much larger average size, plus some bonus walleye


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

riverKing said:


> yes
> go above loveland to where the resident fish are, the lower river fish tend to go right back to the big water
> dont fish really deep 4-8ft is prime
> expect lower numbers but a much larger average size, plus some bonus walleye


Thanks again man. I've caught some nice ones further north. Now if I can only get off work in time for the evening bite. I wish it was DST all year long.


----------

